# Help to write my list



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm preparing a list about the resorts with gondola / aerial tramway - any kind of *closed* cabin lift. Please help me to write the list.

My list until now:
Keystone
Vail
Heavenly
Northstar
Mammoth

The reason for that: I would like to know where is a chance to go for me. I have very bad fear of height and I cannot use any chairlift that "open" - no walls around me. (please don't say I can try it, I did it. I cannot climb on ladder, etc, that bad. The max I can do is to stand on my chair.)

For this season we had Epic Pass and I would like to narrow the pass for the next season I want to buy. (For example, I will not buy Epic Pass again but try to get the cheaper Epic Local pass to have only Keystone in it, I will skip the Northstar and probably Heavenly for the next season) Also, I would like to plan for the next season where to go, maybe there are other ski areas to visit, not just that five with closed cabin lifts.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Aspen, Snowmass, Steamboat, Jackson Hole, Whistler/Blackcomb, Winter Park, Sun Valley, etc....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Crystal mountain, Washington
Squaw, cali


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If you also plan trips to the Alps, Switzerland has many resorts with gondolas. Proly also Austria. You find an overview of resorts and lift maps on bergfex: Skiurlaub Schweiz | Skigebiete Schweiz
In Zermatt you can even go up to 3100m by train to Gornergrat; up to Klein Matterhorn @ 3900m is all by gondola, Cervinia side has many T bars.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

neni said:


> If you also plan trips to the Alps, Switzerland has many resorts with gondolas. Proly also Austria. You find an overview of resorts and lift maps on bergfex: Skiurlaub Schweiz | Skigebiete Schweiz
> In Zermatt you can even go up to 3100m by train to Gornergrat; up to Klein Matterhorn @ 3900m is all by gondola, Cervinia side has many T bars.


In Switzerland they have mohnknödel? 

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Park city and canyons -one gondola bridges two resorts that are now owned by same company.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Fielding said:


> Park city and canyons -one gondola bridges two resorts that are now owned by same company.


True but there are just 2 gondolas and in order to get from the Red Pine Gondola to the Quicksilver Gondola the OP would have to ride some trails and take some traditional lifts. Sounds like the OP wants to completely avoid all open lifts. The Red Pine Gondola takes you to a fair variety of runs. 

Wonder how the OP would handle the Orange Bubble Express? Although it's not a gondola it does have the "orange bubble" that encloses you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mbe said:


> In Switzerland they have mohnknödel?
> 
> Thanks to everyone


Negative, that's more an Austrian thing. We have cheese n chocolate


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you only asking about West and Mid-West?

Killington has 2 gondolas
Loon has a 4-person gondola
Stowe
Stratton
Jay Peak has a Tram which fits about 60 people


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

ctoma said:


> True but there are just 2 gondolas and in order to get from the Red Pine Gondola to the Quicksilver Gondola the OP would have to ride some trails and take some traditional lifts. Sounds like the OP wants to completely avoid all open lifts. The Red Pine Gondola takes you to a fair variety of runs.
> 
> Wonder how the OP would handle the Orange Bubble Express? Although it's not a gondola it does have the "orange bubble" that encloses you.


Thank you mentioning those bubble-style chairlifts. Unfortunately, I cannot feel safe on them, I tried in Austria. (But it's a great idea for the case if the lift stops and the weather is windy )


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Are you only asking about West and Mid-West?
> 
> Killington has 2 gondolas
> Loon has a 4-person gondola
> ...


I'm interested about any area, so thank you!


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

So, if there is anyone else like me, with fear of height, I would like to add to the list Beaver Creek, just figured out that they have not only the Buckaroo Express Gondola but also the Centennial Express, it's a combined lift which is a kind of combined lift, you can choose to hop on to the chairlift or into a gondola.

Picture


----------



## mattymo (May 24, 2016)

Snowbird has an aerial tram.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

In Western Canada: Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, and Revelstoke all have good gondolas. Sunshine Village has one too but not really to top of ski runs it just takes you to the village. Sorry to hear about your phobia, but gondolas are way better anyhow. I know a few guys that purposely only go to gondola resorts cuz they hate chairlifts. Gondies are faster, warmer, and more relaxing and you can't get taken out getting off a gondola.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Mont Sainte-Anne (near Quebec City)

Cannon Mountain (White Mountains)
Jay Peak but was mentionned earlier


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowbasin...............but you have to climb a ladder to get in the gondy..............


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Also, Google is your friend - you could find all of this information by searching.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

I appreciate all the replies, thank you guys.
Meanwhile, I am getting a little bit familiar with the chairlifts (I just keep my hands on my goggles and don't open my eyes) ... just need someone to tell me when to be ready to take off


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

mbe said:


> I appreciate all the replies, thank you guys.
> Meanwhile, I am getting a little bit familiar with the chairlifts (I just keep my hands on my goggles and don't open my eyes) ... just need someone to tell me when to be ready to take off


I still think gondy laps are the best. Don't take a chair unless you have to.


----------

